# Looking for an undocked poodle puppy?



## blkdog (Nov 22, 2011)

In the U.S., it is very easy to find poodles with docked tails, but I know more and more people want to find puppies with undocked tails. I don't want to get into the pros and cons of docked vs undocked, I just thought it would be helpful to have a post where we listed breeders who do not dock because they can be harder to find in the U.S.

I will give a list of breeders that I know of in the U.S. and Canada and hopefully, others will add to this list. I have not researched all of these breeders so it is up to potential adopters to make sure these breeders are health testing their dogs, etc. I do not want to make this post about good or bad breeders just a starting point for people who are searching for a poodle and prefer an undocked tail.

Standard Poodles

Autumn Shades - Southern Ohio (reds, apricots and blacks)
Sonne Poodles - Canton, Ohio(reds, apricots, creams and black) 
Odessy Poodles - Columbus, Ohio (reds and parti's)
Paris Poodles - Canada (various)
Silken Poodles - Canada (reds)
Harmony Mountain Poodles (?)
Glick Poodles - (?)
Tiara - California (some litters undocked)

Minature Poodles

Enchantment Poodles - Canada (blacks, silvers, creams)
Glow Poodles - Canada (cream and silver)
Karbit Poodles - U.S. (blacks, apricots and reds) minis and moyens

Toy Poodles

Enchantment Poodles - Canada (silvers and creams)


I hope this thread will be helpful and please add to this list. If any of my information is incorrect please correct me.

Another option is to ask breeders who customarily dock to leave a puppy undocked, I have found most breeders are willing to do this if you pay for your puppy in full and choose your puppy at a couple days old. They may be more willing to do this if you are looking for a male puppy as many breeders want to keep a female for their breeding program.

I believe if you are willing to put in the research, possibly travel a little distance and willing to wait you can get the puppy of your dreams with everything you are looking for.

Best of luck on your puppy search.

Blkdog


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

Genteel standard poodles in California too  Thank you for making the list, it would have been helpful when I was on the hunt for this sort of thing!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I spoke with Gloria of Tintlet Poodles (blacks/silvers/blues/partis) and she will leave a tail natural upon request.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It would be important to note on your list that not all Tiara's are larger standards. I know some people are not interested in the smaller sizes and others are looking for a smaller standard. I have two Tiara's, both long docks like I prefer, but she does sometimes leave half or all a litter undocked (has one full sized litter right now with half of them undocked). She does not remove dew claws. 

I have two Tiara's. One is a small standard (not quite 22 inches tall) and one full sized standard (should top out about 25/26 inches). She also has a line of medium poodles. My sister in law has one of those. He is 17.5 inches tall. All beautiful dogs with great personalities. I had to wait a good bit for my fullsized boy with a docked tail. 

I love my little light apricot standard girl and my sister in law's medium size very white, cream boy. They are great agility dogs, both of them. My full sized black boy is very poodley and beautiful to me. She has mostly nonfading blacks, but some cream, apricot and brown on occasion.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Not sure if this helps but Noodle's breeder in Kailua, Hawaii on the island of Oahu does not dock any of her puppy's tails.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I spoke with Gloria of Tintlet Poodles (blacks/silvers/blues/partis) and she will leave a tail natural upon request.


Spike is from Gloria at Tintlet. His sire and Dam are both now retired, but he is about 24 inches at the shoulder, nice and square built, and his natural tail is not curled. He does carry it over his back a bit, when playing or wagging, but it is also a very straight tail when he is pointing. 

His entire litter was undocked, and I think Gloria may be considering leaving the front dew claws intact at some point in the future, if not with this current litter... 

It is important, I think, to have a relationship with the breeder you plan to use, and to know the rationale for altering any puppies, in any way. Removing dew claws is a given, but some research is showing leaving the front ones might be a good idea. Docking tails has been customary here in the US, while it is illegal in the rest of the world. I think it is going to be interesting to see the changes that may happen in the breed standard as far as "Straightness of tail", as more breeders stop docking, and more poodles hit the ring with natural tails... 

sarah


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Carole of Dogs in Style occasionally breeds. I love her pictures of her brown spoo, Widget.


----------



## Grace (Jul 27, 2012)

I believe Corbacho Poodles (near Sacramento, CA) leaves most, if not all, of her puppies undocked.

Corbacho Standard Poodles


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

In Ontario, Cantope has just announced that they no longer dock tails and dewclaws.


----------



## lisakimberly (Oct 30, 2010)

*un docked*

I do not dock tails nor remove dewclaws. I am in Montreal, Quebec Canada. thanks for the shout out. Photos on my website. I attach one here of puppy Ella I kept from last litter, you can see her magnificent tail. 
Kimberly
Glicks Standard Poodles


----------



## dogdragoness (Oct 18, 2015)

I know this is kind of an old thread but I too am looking for a (preferably) undocked mini poodle (I have nothing against docking, I just prefer the tailed look  ) and I am having trouble finding one LOL as I am in texas, and most of the breeders are far from me, and dont ship


----------



## blkdog (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, I am happy to hear you are looking for an undocked poodle. Here is a pic of my spoo with his gorgeous tail. He is my first poodle and I have had several different breeds of dogs but never a dog with a more expressive tail. He carries it so many different ways depending on his mood.

I love Black Pearl Mini's in San Francisco, this breeder is awesome and if I decided to get a mini I would get one of her dogs even though I live in Ohio.
Her dogs are black like the name. There is also, Duenna Mini's, I believe in New York, (red). Karbit Poodles have mini's and Klein which is a small standard, google her but I believe she is in Alabama. There are two mini breeders in Canada, Glow in Montreal and Enchantment near Toronto. I, also, love Delaval Standard Poodles, she breeds red standards and just is now getting into red toys. In case, you might consider a bigger toy but she is in New York and she is awesome. B-Star near Boston breeds mini's and dwarfs, which are a small mini, I lover this breeder. Safranne and Absolute Silver both breed mini's and either never dock or maybe dock upon request. Google both of them, I have heard good things about both of those breeders and I forget where they are located but may be close to you. I am not sure what color you are looking for, but I love the silvers. 

Just google their kennel names and you should be able to find their websites, let me know if you have any trouble finding any of these breeders or if you have any other questions.

Good luck and when you get your pup, we all love pictures.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

My mini Dakota is undocked and has his dew claws. His breeder Estelle from Safranne shipped a puppy from his litter from Minnesota to Florida. I confirmed with her recently that she still ships, and she has about 2 litters a year. You can email Estelle for more info if you are interested.

Safranne Poodles, Specializing in Performance Miniature Poodles, Winona, MN


----------



## animalcule (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you for this! I prefer a long tail and intact dews.


----------

